# Wireless thermometer for an OWB?



## RUGERGUNZ (Dec 10, 2008)

I would like to know approximately the water temp in my OWB. (Central Boiler 6048).

Apparently the easiest method is a Wireless BBQ thermometer, but most only read 100ft away.  My boiler is a little over 150ft.

I have found this model

http://www.oregonscientificstore.co...31&cat=5&subcat;=&sortby;=&filtermfg;=&page;=

Does anyone have any experience with this?

Does anyone run a wireless BBQ thermometer?  

Any info before I go on a spending spree would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ManiacPD (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm using a Maverick ET-73 I bought online.  I'm only 40' away but it does go through two insulated walls to get to my display.  There is an OWB forum online that explains how to (carefully) open the transmitter to get more range with it.  The antenna is wound around the outside of the unit and can be cut to the correct length and extended to gain the additional range.

Here's the link:

http://tvwbb.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/1780069052/m/7290051153/p/3

I've been meaning to do this but just haven't taken the time yet.  It works fine but I enjoy tweaking things that are working properly to begin with...

Good luck,

Paul


----------



## Ulybagger (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a cheap grill thermometer clamped to the pipe just before it enters the heat exchanger.  Some how it reads exactly 10 degrees cooler than the boiler temperature.  It works for me.  What would be nice is if central put a wire less set up on the boiler right at the factory so you would have the exact temp in the house without having to go through the hassle of the cheap grill jobs. What are you going to connect to at the boiler to get your temp?


----------



## jebatty (Dec 11, 2008)

Not surprising if pipe surface temperature is less than the boiler reading, which likely is taken from a well into the hot boiler water. Besides simple inaccuracy (you don't really know which thermometer, or both, or how much, and inaccuracies could multiply or subtract), the hottest water is going to be interior in the pipe and away from the walls, You might be able to get a better reading if you wrap the sensor and pipe with insulation to minimize heat loss at point of measurement.


----------



## rowerwet (Jan 12, 2009)

II got a Maverick ET-710S for Christmas, after dropping the probe into the water jacket for one day the temp readings went wacky. the sensor started saying I was running at 285* or so, I brought the remote sensor inside and put the probe on top of my shell HX underneath the foam insullation, this is after my flat plate HX for my furnace so I get to see the temp swing from normal to the lowest point in the system. it normaly reads 10* less than the actual water temp. the range is 100' but I kept loosing signal with it outside. now the transmiter is under my house and no mater which floor I am on I don't loose signal.


----------

